# Ghosts and Treasure and Bears... Oh My! A review of The Lost Dutchman board game



## Nytmare (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, you got my attention.  The story of the Lost Dutchman gold mine was one that stuck with me all through my childhood.  I mostly forgot about it as an adult, but on my first trip to Arizona, I arrived late at night, set up my tent in the light of my car's headlights, and awoke the next morning to discover that the view from my "front porch" was the same exact view of the Superstition Mountains as the picture in the book of ghost stories I had first read the story in.







I make it out to the Superstitions at least once a year and spend a day or two hiking around that same lonely patch of desert.

I'll be sure to pick up a copy of this and drag it along next time.


----------

